

How to generate puzzles from chess games - Matetricks
http://en.lichess.org/blog/U4sjakQAAEAAhH9d/how-training-puzzles-are-generated

======
cven714
I believe chesstempo.com and chess.emrald.net generates their problems this
way, or something similar. Decent results.

